# Rickenbacker causeway



## boruchlen (Nov 30, 2008)

Taking the kids out fishing this afternoon, and thought rickenbacker would be a nice place. Never fished there before, anyi deas how the fishing is opcorn: there today? and where the best spots are to fish there?

Thanks all.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Now that is a blast from the past. It has been 30 years since I fished that place. The Fla board may be a better place for that post.


----------



## boruchlen (Nov 30, 2008)

Thx Digger.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Digger said:


> Now that is a blast from the past. It has been 30 years since I fished that place.


Same here for me. I haven't fished that bridge in over thirty years. I've got some good memories though of fishing the old catwalk with my Uncle John. He's been gone now for over twenty years.


----------

